# Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose



## ZeroKool1988 (10. März 2011)

*Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Sooo eine Frage eines Elektrik-"Noobs" an die Fachleute 

folgendes Problem: Z. Zt. ist bei mir zu hause in einem Raum nur eine Steckdose effektiv nutzbar, die Sache ist nur ich weiß nicht wieviele Geräte ich anschließen kann, mein Stiefvater meinte es müsste eigentlich von der AMpere-Zahl her ausreichen, bin mir aber ziemlich unsicher. Folgende Geräte sollen angeschlossen werden:

1 PC bestehend aus Phenom II x4 955be, gtx 460 cyclone, msi 870a-g54, standard-ram, diverse usb- Geräte, 1 x 24 Zoll Moni von Viewsonic (Gamepad, Maus etc.), 1 Lautsprecher-Paar ohne Sub von Creative, 1 x Kopfhörer wireless von Sennheiser.

1 WLAN-Router

1 ISDN-Telefon (Siemens Gigaset)

1 Föhn

1 Lampe (glaube 25 Watt)

hat jemand eine Ahnung ? Danke schonmal


----------



## poiu (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

der Klickikram ist uniteressant da kannst 3 PCs anschließen^^ einzig der Föhn könnte zum Problem werden! 

ggf PC raus und Föhn nutzen, aber pauschal will ich hier nichts sagen denn die Hausinstallation, alter..... sind auch wichtige Faktoren.

Üblicherweise sollen 3500W Pro stromkreis (meist mehre zimmer, manchmal ein Zimmer..) kein Problem darstellen  aber herausfordern würde ich das nicht


----------



## rabe08 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

L A S S  D E N  F Ö N  W E G!!!! Alles andere ist kein problem. Die 3,5 kW passen, aber nur in einem halbwegs neuen Haus mit halbwegs anktueller Installation. In einem Altbau kann es schon anders aussehen. Aber auch dort hast Du mit Deinem Setup keine Probleme, das sollte sich deutlich unter 1 kW bewegen, W E N N  D U  D E N  F Ö N  W E G L Ä S S T.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Rechner und Föhn sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, nur beim Einschalten des Föhns könnten Lastspitzen entstehen die ein gutes NT eigentlich kompensieren sollte ....

Aber ich schliess mich rabe08 an, Lass den Föhn am besten weg! Oder hast den PC im Badezimmer  ?


----------



## seltsam (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Meine Freundin und ich haben 2 PC 's ,Drucker , Scanner und noch paar sachen an einer steckdose hängen (sind insgesamt 16 Stecker auf 3 Leisten verteilt die dann in 1 steckdose gehen, mit überspannungsschutz^^) . Laut Messgerät gehen da 1,5 KW  weg , wenn wir beide Spielen/Arbeiten damit.
Also ich weis jetzt nicht was Du für Steckdosen hast,aber *theoretisch* müsste das passen.
Haben uns vorher bei einem bekannten kundig gemacht wegen Steckdosen und wieviel die leisten,der ist Elektriker, und meinte auch 3- 3,5 KW


----------



## Superwip (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Das hängt ganz davon ab, mit welcher Sicherung der Stromkreis abgesichert ist; üblich sind 16A, zum Teil gibt es aber auch 10A Kreise

16A*230V= 3680W maximal

10A*230V= 2300W maximal

Allgemein sollte es eigentlich möglich sein; ein Föhn saugt zwar satte 1000-2000W aber zumindestens in einem 16A Stromkreis sollte sich das alles trotzdem eigentlich problemlos ausgehen

Der elektronische Kleinkram wie etwa das Modem sind dabei jedenfalls absolut vernachlässigbar

Man könnte aber auch sagen: Probieren geht über studieren- versuch es einfach, schlimmstenfalls fliegt die Sicherung raus (ich hoffe mal, du hast keine Schraubsicherungen und dafür keinen Ersatz parat...)


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*



Superwip schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal, du hast keine Schraubsicherungen und dafür *keinen* Ersatz parat...



Das hoffst du … bist du gemein!


----------



## pcfreak26 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Eigentlich haben seit 1995 die Stromkreise wie folgt abgesichert zu sein wenn es ein Neubau oder sanierter Altbau ist:

Stromkreis mit Schaltern und Steckdosen 10A
Stromkreis nur mit Steckdosen 16A

Das gilt aber nur bei Stromkreisen welche 1990 oder später aufgebaut wurden und auch da gibt es keine 100% Garantie, könnte ja sein das bei der Elektroinstallation gespart wurde (z.B. zu dünne Leitungen). Wie andere aber beschrieben haben wirkt sich das Alter auf Sicherung nur gering aus, aber bei den Stromleitungen gravierend (Oxidation). Aus Sicherheitsgründen empfehle ich daher immer nur von 10 A zu rechnen und die nur zu 60% max zu lasten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Solange du nicht noch einen Staubsauger anschließt, sollte das reichen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Laut elektriker ist es am sichersten nicht mehr als 1,5KW ranzuhängen, aufgrund der Spannungsspitzen, die schon so manches Gerät in Rauch aufgehenlassen haben.


----------



## Keygen (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

ich würde ja einfach 16*(wurzel) 2 machen und das mit 325V multiplizieren, das ist wirklich der maxiwert, und der sollte immernoch +-10 - 30% von der maximal belastbarkeit sein, aber guck mal in deinem sicherungskasten rein, wenn da ein B16er nur für das zimmer ist sollte es definitiv reichen, wenn die elektroniker solche idioten waren und die steckdosen in dem zimmer mit einer anderen aus einem anderen zimmer schleifen gelassen haben dann wirds kritisch bis nicht realisierbar


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

also ich hatte noch an eine Mikrowell gedacht 

Das Problem ist, dass meine Freundin hinter meinem PC ihren Schnänmachtisch hat (ja sowas gibt's wirklich ) aber egal dann is der PC solange eben aus.

Ihr seid spitze vielen Dank


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Du kannst den Sicherungsautomaten auch rausbauen und einen Alustreifen reinkleben.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

also wenn der Föhn jetzt nicht so viel Watt hat müsste es gehen würde ich mal sagen.

An ner Lan hatten wir bestimmt knapp 2 bis 3 KW an einer Leiste Hängen und ist nichts passiert. Die steckerleiste wurde auch nicht warm o.a. .

mfg alex

PS: also mehr als 2kw würde ich jetzt nicht ranhängen. Aber bedenke dein PC zieht ja nicht permanent Strom. Und ich denke auch du machst nicht die ganze zeit prime95, furmark etc. weil dass könnte dann schon ganz schön die leistung in die höhe treiben. Würde mal sagen, dass wenn du im Internet surfst ist da jetzt nicht so das große Problem aber ich garantiere für nichts.

EDIT: @*quantenslipstream  Seit wann leitet Alu Strom ???
*


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*



hubiflyer1994 schrieb:


> EDIT: @*quantenslipstream  Seit wann leitet Alu Strom ???
> *


 
Schon immer, es ist knapp hinter Kupfer anzutreffen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Zumal man Aluminiumfolie auch prima nutzen kann, um defekte Autosicherungen zu überbrücken. 

PS: Und um das nocheinmal zu bestätigen, das Aluminium Strom leitet, es gab mal ein Land das DDR hieß und in dem Aluminium in normalen Stromleitungen genutzt wurde, um das teure Kupfer zu sparen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Zumal man Aluminiumfolie auch prima nutzen kann, um defekte Autosicherungen zu überbrücken.



Alufolie gibts in jedem Supermarkt, sehr günstig. Kann man zusammenrollen und in die Sicherung stopfen. 
Brennt auch nicht so extrem wie Magnesium.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Findest du es nicht auch erschreckend, das das Schulwissen mittlerweile nicht mehr ausreicht, um zu wissen das Aluminium ein sehr guter Stromleiter ist?


----------



## Lee (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Sind nicht eigentlich alle Metalle leitfähig?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Leitfähig ist eigentlich alles, es ist nur eine Frage, wie gut.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Findest du es nicht auch erschreckend, das das Schulwissen mittlerweile nicht mehr ausreicht, um zu wissen das Aluminium ein sehr guter Stromleiter ist?


 
Ist halt nicht Teil des Pisa Tests und wenns da nicht vorkommt, interessiert es niemanden.


----------



## Lee (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Das weiß ich. Ich hätte das "gut leiftfähig" nicht wieder löschen sollen


----------



## X6Sixcore (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Wo gibt es normale Föns (zum Haaretrocknen) mit 2 kW?

Ich kenne nur welche mit 1kW.

Das langt für den Zweck auch dicke hin.

Ansonsten hat @Superwip schon alles genau beschrieben.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Es gibt auch welche mit über 2 kW. 
Braun HD 710 Satin Hair - 2200 Watt Haartrockner *NEU* bei eBay.de: Haartrockner (endet 14.03.11 22:06:01 MEZ)


----------



## X6Sixcore (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Okay.

Nur bezweifele ich, dass son Gerät im normalen Haushalt unbedingt nötig ist.

Bei nem Friseur, der den Stuhl für den nächsten Kunden schnell wieder frei kriegen muss, is son Turbofön sicher angebrachter...


----------



## troppa (11. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Und um das nocheinmal zu bestätigen, das Aluminium Strom leitet, es gab mal ein Land das DDR hieß und in dem Aluminium in normalen Stromleitungen genutzt wurde, um das teure Kupfer zu sparen.



Hm, es gibt da sonen Land, ich glaube eine Bananenrepublik, namens BRD und da wird dass auch heut noch gemacht! 

Ihr mit euerem Föhn, die GF FX hatte auch nen Föhn und außer ner hohen Rechnung und Lautstärke ist nix passiert.

*Spass bei Seite:* Ich denke mal deine Freundin föhnt sich nicht 24/7 und während der Föhn läuft zockste nicht Crysis auf Vollanschlag, oder? 

Na dann ist doch alles i.O., solang du nicht sonen Baumarkt-Brandbeschleuniger ohne GS dazwischen hast.



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Okay.
> Nur bezweifele ich, dass son Gerät im normalen Haushalt unbedingt nötig ist.
> Bei nem Friseur, der den Stuhl für den nächsten Kunden schnell wieder frei kriegen muss, is son Turbofön sicher angebrachter...



Ein "normaler" Föhn hat ca. 2000 W, dass hat mit Turbo nix zutun. Also mein Klappföhn hat ja schon 1200W.

Für alles andere gibt bei uns so Dinger, die heißen Bade- oder Handtücher.


----------



## X6Sixcore (11. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Achnee!?!


----------



## Lee (11. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Also ich will ohne meinen 2KW Föhn nicht mehr Leben. Gerne hätte ich einen noch stärkeren, vielleicht kauf ich mir mal so einen. Ist einfach grausam, wenn ich morgens meine ohnehin schon knapp bemessene Zeit größtenteils mit Föhnen verbringen muss...
Ich könnte natürlich früher aufstehen, aber... neee


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

Du könntest dir auch einen pflegeleichten Kurzhaarschnitt zulegen.


----------



## Keygen (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wieviele Geräte an 1 Steckdose*

ruf den elektroniker und lass dir mehr steckdosen reinpflanzen mit extra sicherung oder gleich dickere, wenn du die ganze Haushaltsempidemie da dran kloppen willst brauchst du mehr energie reserven


----------

